# Help chicken down!?



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

I went to feed and water everyone and my 4 month old black Orpington hen was laying down. The others ran to get there grass and food and she stayed there. I went to pet her back and she tried to walk away(barley hovering over the ground) with her wings out(sorda like male turkeys do) I got her out and put her in a cage by herself with some food and water with avc and she has no appetite. I tried to see if she would put pressure on her legs and she won't on her left leg. In not sure if its broken or she is paralyzed. Is there any hope? She's holding her left wing up away from her leg.


----------



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

She is also having some green dihareha,


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I don't know. It doesn't sound good.


----------



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

I have a suspicion that it might be a vitamin deficiency (I've heard it can cause paralysis) since she's newer and hasn't been excepted by the flock and I've noticed she doesn't get as much food as the others. I gave her some liquid vitamin supplements so hopefully in a few days she will give me a sign she's improving. 

Sent from my SCH-S738C using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## oakshirefarms (Jul 5, 2013)

Do you have a pic? Is the leg swollen? Can you bend it? Hot? Any puncture wounds or bites? How are the toes? How long has she had the diarrhea? If she is not eating/drinking at all you need to get something into her. Even if you use a dropper and wet her beak or keep dipping it a bit [not too much as to cause her to aspirate]. If you use the dropper tilting the head back and let the drops flow onto the side instead of straight back. Feel her crop also, make sure it is not backing up or impacted. If it is clear, I would try some yogurt - not light or anything with artificial sweeteners. Dipping some on her beak should motivate her to at least swallow some, and a slight tilt of the head also helps. Hope this helps a bit.


----------



## oakshirefarms (Jul 5, 2013)

Liquid vitamins will be a good boost and you could use some electrolyte mix as well in her drink. I know they make some specific to chickens, can't recall the name at the moment. My concern would be the diarrhea as well though. It could be caused by a bacterial infection or it could just be the stress of joining the flock. We will keep her in our thoughts.


----------



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

Thank you the legs not swollen I can bend it and there are no puncture wounds but she won't put pressure on it at all. I gave her some cottage cheese to help with the diarrhea, I only noticed it when I noticed she was down yesterday. I finally got her to drink some avc water and if I wet the food with some of the vitamin liquid she will peck at it. I'm guessing she is pretty dehydrated from the diarrhea. 

Sent from my SCH-S738C using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

raw honey in her mouth is also a good boost (I just learned that the other day). just swipe some on the inside of her mouth. 

maybe she sprained it or hurt it somehow? we had a feral hen who was hopping on one leg for a while, but she eventually got better on its own.

I hope she feels better soon.


----------



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

She passed away this morning and I finally found out what it was. Here's the information. •Fowl Cholera:

Symptoms: Usually birds over 4 months — greenish yellow diarrhea; breathing difficulty; swollen joints; darkened head; paralysis and wattles; often quick death. Does not infect humans.

How contracted: Bacterial disease; wild birds, raccoons, opossums, rats, can carry. Also transmitted bird to bird and on contaminated soil, equipment, shoes, clothing contaminated water and food.

Treatment: None — destroy all infected birds if recovery occurs the bird will be a carrier

Vaccine available: Yes, but only your state Department of Agriculture can administer it.
We just had to kill 2 opossums the past few weeks. They were all trying to get in the coops and I know one was bitten and I didn't noticed till she passed. The symptoms started swiftly through the whole flock and unfortunately I felt that the best thing was to put them down so they didn't have to suffer the way I saw my sweet Louise suffer. It was the worst decision I've had to make but I know it's all I could do. I will have deep sanitation on the coops and I will have to move them and burn the soil. 

Sent from my SCH-S738C using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I'm so sorry. That is just awful.


----------



## oakshirefarms (Jul 5, 2013)

We are sorry for your loss and will keep you in our thoughts. At least you were able to identify what happened and know how to handle the situation to ensure the safety of your future flocks.

I know that folk have thought me harsh in some of my actions taken to protect my flocks and herds, but I am sure you understand why their is a necessity to keep certain critters at a distance from your animals. We have set up a perimeter around our homestead. Any predator found within the perimeter is permanently relocated. I am a strong believer in 'live and let live' but at the same time, I must be a vigilant defender of my animals or else I have failed them. I have explained it before when folks make disagreeable statements, that my animals are part of my family. I would defend them just as diligently and without question as I would my own children.


----------



## SlapHappy (Mar 27, 2014)

Awe  I am so sorry to hear that


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

I am so sorry for your loss but at least you found what the cause was. Many thoughts, prayers and :hug:to you.


----------

